# Maintaining Feminism



## GeekRaptor (Jun 17, 2015)

How to create a Harem Manga of Anthropomorphic Female Aliens without looking Sexist?

I should think to make the Females Strong and Intelligent, and with Relatable Personalities.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 17, 2015)

Make them the bosses. :V

Well, just remember that you don't necessarily have to have a strong woman character...or even an intelligent female character. (For instance, Cercei Lannister is strong in Game of Thrones but shown to have a lack of cunning) But you might want to not imply *all* women are weak and submissive in your work. Give the gals some diverse characteristics. Don't make them too similar. Write them and develop them as you would a male character. 

Then you'll keep the field equal.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 17, 2015)

You're doing a harem manga. That's basically porn. No matter what you do, it will be blasted as sexist by somebody somewhere.

Most people won't care, just enjoy it. Just make the characters interesting.


----------



## GeekRaptor (Jun 17, 2015)

If anything is true, the male of this group is supposed to be submissive but not pathetic.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 17, 2015)

I would look towards other female characters for ideas; an example being Steven Universe. All the female characters in that cartoon are strong but with just the right amount of flaws and unique points to make a lovable character that doesn't give off anything for feminists or easily offended people to work with.
Here's the wiki for ideas.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 17, 2015)

GeekRaptor said:


> If anything is true, the male of this group is supposed to be submissive but not pathetic.



That's been done a lot, frankly. But if you can make it work...why not?


----------



## GeekRaptor (Jun 17, 2015)

Steven Universe is Great, and Cartoon Network in my opinion borrows from Harem a little.


----------



## Charrio (Jun 17, 2015)

You could make them like Orion slave girls who are in control but use a deception that they are weak and enslaved.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 17, 2015)

"Strong" women dont complain about furry.porn

Having your female characters be "strong" and considerung them feminist cause of this is funny cause you sound like you believe feminists will get upset over the art if theyre not lol


----------



## WhiteTigerShiro (Jun 25, 2015)

Just make sure that their personalities are true, and don't boil-down to stereotypes. And DON'T make them strong/intelligent just for the sake of looking like you're trying to be even-handed. More often than not, it just comes-off as forced and tends to turn the character into a Mary Sue. Just because you don't want to come-off as sexist doesn't mean that women don't have just as many flaws as men do. Everyone has their own strengths and weaknesses, regardless of their gender.


----------



## metafang (Jul 2, 2015)

I would turn the whole comic into a thing where the characters are aware of the readership, aware that their sexuality is the barganing chip for power (/viewrs attention) and play with the reader's relationship to sexualized female characters. and throw in actual like, blatant discussions about why patriarchy and sexual exploitation is fucking disgusting. thats my feminist analysis, use that and all suggested writing/story tools if you want, i dont care about credit, people should just stop making porn that centers desire on rape/exploitation.

context im japanese american and give ten or more fucks about this because sexualization of ladies in manga made childhood Difficult, fuckers

godspeed alien ladies are cool

ps make them murder a CEO


----------

